# Führende Nullen mit printf



## Joseph97 (12. August 2020)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe eine kurze Frage. unzwar wie kann man führende Nullen mit printf ausgeben?? es geht darum, das Datum auszugeben.
Beispiel:
Eingabe : 1 - 1 -1999
Ausgabe: 01-01-1999

Liebe Grüße


----------



## ComFreek (12. August 2020)

printf nutzt eine Syntax für sowas, die ich mir noch nie merken konnte  Ich google auch immer, tatsächlich findet "c month printf leading zero" sofort Printing leading 0's in C?, dessen Topantwort auch was für Monate bereithält.


----------



## Joseph97 (12. August 2020)

ich habe eigentlich diese Frage woanders gestellt, und hab dann die folgende Antwort bekommen

```
#include <stdio.h>

int main() {
    printf("%02d\n", 5);
    printf("%03d\n", 5);
    printf("%03d\n", 17);
    printf("%03d\n", 1025);
}
```


----------



## vfl_freak (13. August 2020)

Moin,


Joseph97 hat gesagt.:


> ich habe eigentlich diese Frage woanders gestellt, und hab dann die folgende Antwort bekommen


Und? Hat das jetzt Deine Frage beantwortet??


----------



## ComFreek (13. August 2020)

Bitte stelle deine Fragen nicht an zwei Orten gleichzeitig. Mindestens an einem dieser Orte macht sich dann jemand (so wie ich oben) sinnlos Mühe eine Antwort zu schreiben.

Fürs Archiv: hier ist der Crosspost: Programmieren - wie kann man führende Nullen mit fprintf ausgeben? | Stacklounge. Das Forum sieht mir ja wie StackOverflow in deutsch, aber mit noch geringerer Fragenqualität aus.


----------



## Joseph97 (14. August 2020)

Ja du hast vollkommen recht, ich musste aber die Aufgabe schnell bearbeiten, und hab einfach befürchtet, dass die Frage nicht rechtzeitig beantwortet wird.
Liebe Grüsse


----------

